# I-cloud ne concerne que ce qui est sur le bureau ? (ou même sur son DD ?



## janick44 (9 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
et pardon d'avance pour le côté rétrograde de ma façon de penser... j'y viendrai un jour promis si c'est aussi génial que cela  )


petit historique : mon mari est un "pour" iCloud à fond. 
Il y a plusieurs mois je m'étais laissée convaincre mais avec horreur avais vu tout disparaitre de mon "bureau" quand j'avais "annulé" i-cloud. Je suis pour, si i-cloud est un simple double, mais si tt disparait de son propre ordi quand on l'arrête  (j'ai 66 ans, nous ne bougeons jamais, ce qui est je pense important pour la compréhension de ma demande, ne fais de l'ordi et internet QUE sur sur mon ordi perso pas de tablette et mon tél ne sert qu'aux texto et appel. Je fais des sauvegardes régulières.) 
J'avais alors arrêté totalement i-cloud après avoir tt récupéré, mais au fil des mises à jour, j'ai vu que j'étais de nouveau sur i-cloud sans avoir rien "décoché ou coché". 

Question d'aujourd'hui 
(étant en vacances je "range" mon ordi avant sa sauvegarde). J'ai l'impression que ce qui est SUR le bureau se met automatiquement sur i-cloud  (si je prends les info d'un doc je vois bureau i-cloud) MAIS que ce qui est sur mon DD lui ne s'y met pas (si je fais info c'est le doc normal sans i-coud) . ai-je raison ou tort ? TOUT l'ordi se met sur i-cloud (même si ce n'est pas marqué) ou juste ce qu'il y a sur le bureau ? 

Merci à tous de vos réponses.
(et si tt se met sur i-cloud, comment arrêter i-cloud... sans perdre tt mon ordi. Le must, mais je n'ai peut-être pas compris, serait qu'i-cloud soit juste un "simple" double mais que son ordi reste bien à soi  ? )


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2019)

C'est ce qui est sur votre bureau qui est envoyé sur iCloud. L'un est le miroir de l'autre. Si vous supprimez un fichier ou un dossier de votre bureau, il sera automatiquement supprimé de iCloud, et réciproquement.

Si vous ne voulez pas de ce fonctionnement, allez dans les Préférences Système (menu Pomme). Sélectionnez iCloud. À la ligne iCloud Drive, cliquez sur Options. Et là, désélectionnez Dossiers Bureau et Documents.


----------



## janick44 (9 Juillet 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> C'est ce qui est sur votre bureau qui est envoyé sur iCloud. L'un est le miroir de l'autre. .


Merci beaucoup de votre réponse rapide.

Donc si je pige bien votre réponse, ce sont bien uniquement les docs et dossiers que je mets sur le "bureau" qui se mettent sur icloud, mais tout ce qui sur mon DD n'est pas touché. 
Exemple j'ai un dossier travail sur mon DD Et j'en mets un double sur le bureau : celui qui est sur le bureau se mettra sur iCloud MAIS celui qui est sur le DD "appartient" à mon mac et "reste" sur le DD même si j'enlève icloud ?

Si c'est bien le cas pas de pb pour garder iCloud  


Je mettrai résolu après votre réponse et vous souhaite une excellente  journée. Encore Merci

janick


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2019)

À vrai dire, la synchronisation concerne non seulement le bureau mais aussi le dossier Documents de votre disque dur. Personnellement, j'ai désactivé cette fonction depuis qu'Apple l'a proposé, et je ne suis donc pas un spécialiste de la chose. Mieux vaut attendre quelqu'un de mieux informé que moi. En attendant, vous pouvez lire cet article sur MacGénération : macOS 10.12 : iCloud synchronise le bureau et les documents.

Excellente journée à vous aussi.


----------



## janick44 (9 Juillet 2019)

[QUOTE="Personnellement, j'ai désactivé cette fonction [/QUOTE]


J'ai désactivé aussi. Dans le dossier iCloud reste sélectionné "préférence système.app (c'est la dernière ligne)
Qu'avez-vous fait de votre côté pour cette ligne ? 

Merci


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2019)

Je me sers d'iCloud Drive uniquement pour pouvoir disposer de certains documents partout où je suis et où j'ai accès au réseau. J'ai donc coché les logiciels dont j'ai besoin pour cela : Pages, Numbers, TextEdit (ainsi que Livres). Je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans les Préférences iCloud on trouve l'application Rappel et pourquoi on la retrouve aussi dans iCloud Drive.

J'ai fait apparaître iCloud Drive dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder, et je dépose là les documents dont je veux pouvoir disposer partout. Comme je suis prudent, je garde toujours un double de ces documents ailleurs dans mon ordi, pour prévenir une mauvaise manip sur iCloud.

Encore une fois, je ne suis pas un spécialiste d'iCloud.


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

Je n'utilise pas iCloud mais ça peut aider ==> https://support.apple.com/kb/PH26502?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## janick44 (9 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas iCloud mais ça peut aider ==> https://support.apple.com/kb/PH26502?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR




Merci à vous deux 
Bonne fin de journée


----------

